# Prosthetic Making Help



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey everyone! Theres a character that i'm working on but can't find the pieces anywhere so i thought id make my own. I have watched Allen H's videos on casting and sculpting so i don't need any help with that (Any tips would be appreciated though). What I need help with is the clay. What type of clay should I use? Where can I get from? How much is it? Thanks in advanced.

-Noah


----------



## Johnmonster (Sep 4, 2009)

Van Akin clay is available at Micheals and Hobby Lobby for about $5 a pound. It's an oil based clay, kind of soft but it's perfectly usable for prosthetic sculpts. It contains no sulfur so if you move on to using silicone, it won't interfere with silicone curing. There is a thread on Hauntforum in which playfx guides several members through a mask sculpt and recommends it for starting out. Look for a thread called "The Coot"


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

You might look at a book called "Special Makeup Effects", it covers in detail the types of clays to use (and not use) and also goes through the process for using many materials.
The book is well written and it comes with a DVD too.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

fontgeek said:


> You might look at a book called "Special Makeup Effects", it covers in detail the types of clays to use (and not use) and also goes through the process for using many materials.
> The book is well written and it comes with a DVD too.


Seconded.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

After you guys mentioned this book, I bought a copy. It is awesome. I am less into make-up, and more into masks, but it has great tips.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

The casting, sculpting, and painting of the silicone or latex prosthetic is basically the same, and having the full bank of knowledge can only help you get more out of your creative mind and hands. If you are doing masks for active Halloween actors, or stage actors who need to show facial expressions, talk, or be very active, then using partial masks, and or prosthetic appliances is usually a better way to go. But as I said, learn all you can, it can only help.


----------

